# Movie "missing" on iPad after sync



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I purchased a movie from iTunes a couple of weekends ago.  I watched the movie right after I bought it, and then last night I was doing some iPad "clean up" (deleting stuff I don't use/don't need).  I started to delete the movie off of my iPad and I got an alert stating that the movie hadn't yet been synched to iTunes, and that if I went ahead and deleted it anyway, I would have to purchase the movie again.  That served as a great reminder that I hadn't synched my iPad for quite some time, so I left the movie on my iPad and synched my iPad.  The sync took awhile and when it was finally done, the movie was missing off of my iPad.  I checked my iTunes library and it isn't listed there.  I searched my Mac for .m4v files and couldn't find it.  I even checked my trash bin; it's not there, either.  I am totally stumped!  I just read Apple's media replacement policy, which did not give me much hope that Apple will replace the lost movie.  Has anyone encountered this, and if so, what was the result?  I do plan to contact Apple support but thought I would check here first to see if anyone has experience with this issue.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When it gave the reminder that you would lose the movie, did it ask one of those options like: "Do you reject not choosing the option you were warned of previously?  Y/N"

They allowed me to redownload video that had discontinuities because of my wifi troubles after exchanging my iPad, but that was a stronger case than I suspect you have. Still worth a try, though.  I'd call.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you sure you purchased the movie and you didn't "rent" it?  If you've rented it, it will disappear on its own.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Madeline said:


> Are you sure you purchased the movie and you didn't "rent" it? If you've rented it, it will disappear on its own.


If she watched the rented movie right after renting it, the movie should have been gone when she went to do cleanup. Unfortunately, it does sound like she "lost" the movie.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> When it gave the reminder that you would lose the movie, did it ask one of those options like: "Do you reject not choosing the option you were warned of previously? Y/N"


As I recall, it gave me the option to "continue" or "cancel", and I chose "cancel". The movie was still definitely there when I started the sync. I am going to call Apple support today and see what they say.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If it's any consolation, I find iTunes incredibly confusing and have wiped my phone and iPad free of all music many times by accident.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Regardless of their policy, they're pretty good about replacing something that was deleted in error (as long as it doesn't happen all the time)

I lost everything on my hard drive and was just sick because I hadn't backed everything up in about 6 months (and I have LOTS of TV shows and movies) and I called them in tears. They were so nice about it and released everything I've ever purchased for me to redownload. Apparently, they have a policy to allow that once a year or something like that.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

this is a good reminder to back up.. I hate backing up my phone because it takes HOURS... I guess I need to bite the bullet and just do it


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> this is a good reminder to back up.. I hate backing up my phone because it takes HOURS... I guess I need to bite the bullet and just do it


I just backed up my MacBookPro for the first time...and it's over two years old. LOL I've done smaller backups of just my books and photos, but never a full one. Using Apple's built in Time Machine software and going wireless, it took just under 6 hours to back up a little over 42 GB--would've been faster if I'd plugged into the drive directly. The good news is that with Time Machine, it then handles all that stuff automatically going forward.

We won't discuss what I think of the industry's concept of "plug and play" (including Apple, since I'm on a 100% Apple setup), or just how long it took to get everything working correctly. Or the fact that I get to do it all over with the other MacBook tomorrow. But once it's actually running, it really is painless.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that Apple Support will probably help you out as this is a "first" for you.  I accidentally bought a non-iPad app after looking at about a dozen possibilities for that particular function.  I would have kept it if it had been usable, but it really didn't work doubled.  I called and explained and the support guy credited my purchase.  I'm sure if I tried that several times, it wouldn't fly   but they were great about doing it.

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys are giving me hope that Apple might help me out, since this is the first time I've ever completely lost media from one of my devices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Give 'em a call and let us know how it turns out.  They haven't bitten anyone yet!


----------

